# Also new tv to receiver question



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

just purchased the onkyo NR656 to upgrade a previous onkyo. getting an LG OLED this week. Both of these have HDMI with ARC. Basically now when i watch tv for news or a show use my tv speakers. When i watch a movie on disc or use my apple tv or play video game i get the sound through my receiver. Ise harmony remote to change all inputs and stuff. I only have 2 speakers and a sub as of now. My question is if i want to do the same thing am i even using the ARC HDMI. Does this turn off the tv speak when used. Component wise now have a directv tuner, a blu ray player, a dvd recorder, a nintendo switch and wii and an apple tv. Any help appreciated. Haven't had to touch the connections in like 8 years.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I would guess that HDMI input #1 on your AVR supports ARC, so anything coming from your TV HDMI output to AVR HDMI input 1 will shut off the TV speakers


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

drew64 said:


> getting an LG OLED this week


what is the model exactly ?


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

P Smith said:


> what is the model exactly ?


It's the 55B7A OLED


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

does its manual states HDMI ports are different ? like support ARC/CEC/HDCP 2.2/etc ?


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

Haven’t received the tv yet was just asking so can prepare and run through set up quicker. I believe on tv has HDMI 1 as ARC and same with receiver which is an onkyo NR 656. I guess I can just mirror the setup I have now as I unplug my old onkyo and plug tv into new one Only difference is the new Reciever and tv has this ARC channel and is 4K ready. Like I said I have not added any new components in years so don’t remember all connections. I do use a harmony remote so I might be able to see what the sequence is if log into my account


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

The LG OLED55B7A has four HDMI In ports. HDMI 2 is ARC.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> The LG OLED55B7A has four HDMI In ports. HDMI 2 is ARC.


I have never been able to understand ARC. What specifically does it do? I use only optical cables on both TV sets.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Audio Return Channel, see the article What is Audio Return Channel (ARC)?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> I have never been able to understand ARC. What specifically does it do? I use only optical cables on both TV sets.
> 
> Rich


The ARC (Audio Return Channel) replaces other cables between the TV and AVR or speaker system. Example: All my A/V gear is connected to my AVR via HDMI cables. The HDMI ARC OUT from the AVR is connected to the HDMI ARC IN on my 4K HDTV which supplies the signal from my A/V gear to my 4K HDTV thus eliminating the need for other cables coming from my A/V gear.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

MysteryMan said:


> The ARC (Audio Return Channel) replaces other cables between the TV and AVR or speaker system. Example: All my A/V gear is connected to my AVR via HDMI cables. The HDMI ARC OUT from the AVR is connected to the HDMI ARC IN on my 4K HDTV which supplies the signal from my A/V gear to my 4K HDTV thus eliminating the need for other cables coming from my A/V gear.


check what your TV have on that HDMI+ARC port, as CNET stated


> Audio Return Channel, or ARC, uses a single HDMI connection to send audio from a TV to the sound bar or AV receiver.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

P Smith said:


> check what your TV have on that HDMI+ARC port, as CNET stated


I do my research before I purchase. No need to check anything. I have a Sony STR-ZA5000ES AVR, a Sony ES UBR-X1000ES 4K Ultra Blu-ray player and a Sony XBR-55X900C 4K Smart Ultra HDTV. The ARC ports handle all audio/video signals.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

good approach


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> The ARC (Audio Return Channel) replaces other cables between the TV and AVR or speaker system. Example: All my A/V gear is connected to my AVR via HDMI cables. The HDMI ARC OUT from the AVR is connected to the HDMI ARC IN on my 4K HDTV which supplies the signal from my A/V gear to my 4K HDTV thus eliminating the need for other cables coming from my A/V gear.


I know how it's hooked up, I don't understand what it does.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I do my research before I purchase. No need to check anything. I have a Sony STR-ZA5000ES AVR, a Sony ES UBR-X1000ES 4K Ultra Blu-ray player and a Sony XBR-55X900C 4K Smart Ultra HDTV. The ARC ports handle all audio/video signals.


I just did some research on ARC, I know what it does and how to use it. Doesn't impact me.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

damn ! wrong train


----------

